# told my pregnacy is higher risk



## Mariann (Apr 21, 2005)

Hi
I have pregnacy diabetes for which I am taking insulin, also slightly raised blood pressure, and for the last two weeks I have had to go to the hospital to have my blood pressure taken. I went today and again my blood pressure was slightly high, but the hospital seemed OK with it, but when I was leaving they said they were putting me under the care of the higher risk midwife team. I will from now on see my normale midwife, a diabetes consultan and the higher risk midwife team. what does the higher risk midwife team do?
As I,m now classed as having a higher risk pregnancy, what does that mean for both the birth and the rest of my pregnancy?
I am 32wks and 6days, apart from the diabetes, the baby is breech. Also I am 39, which one midwife said was a factor in me getting the diabetes.
thanks
Mariann


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

I've never worked anywhere where there is a high risk midwifery team, so I'm afraid I can't tell you what they will do, but your pregnancy is classed as higher risk due to the diabetes, anything that isn't completely normal is classed as high risk, and just means that you need monitoring a little more closely than someone who has had no problems whatsoever.

At 32 weeks, it doesnt really make any difference that the baby is breech, there's still loads of room to move around in there, and could well be head down the next time you go.

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## Mariann (Apr 21, 2005)

Hi
Thanks 
I have been told that I may have to have an insulin drip during birth and that the baby will have to have tests done and may have to have a glucose formula feed straight after birth. How will these things affect both the birth in terms of me moving around, using a birthing stool and breast feeding, as i have heard that it is best for the baby to feed as soon as possable, but if the baby has formula first will it make breast feeding harder?
Sorry to ask so many questions
Mariann


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

As with a lot of things, it varies greatly in different units.  I can only comment on the policy that my unit uses.  If you have been on insulin during your pregnancy, you will be on intravenous insulin in labour, and will take your blood sugar every hour, the insulin will then be adjusted every according to the result of that.  Once your baby is born, we encourage breast feeding (if that's wished by the mother) as soon as possible, and then take a blood sugar from your baby, (from the heel) before the second feed.  If that is low, we let the baby feed and recheck after an hour.  If your baby won't feed, (as many won't), we help you to try to express by hand, a few drops of colostrum either into the baby's mouth directly, or into a cup and cup feed it to the baby.  It only takes a few drops to make a big difference to the blood sugar.  If for some reason we can't obtain a single drop of colostrum, and the blood sugar is low, it is then medically indicated to give formula, which is given via a cup, so that the baby is not getting confused with the teat.  This is a calculated amount.  If your baby has 3 consecutive good blood sugars, then we don't take any more, but encourage regular feeding in the first 24 hours.

Hope this helps,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## Mariann (Apr 21, 2005)

Hi
Thank you. You have put my mind at rest, as I was getting quite nervous  about the birth, but now I have an idea of what to expect. I am going to have to rethink my birth plan, as i wanted to be able to move about and use a birthing stool, but it sounds as if I will be more restricted then others.

Mariann


----------

